# Injured pigeon on my balcony



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello  

I live in a high rise apartment building in a big city, which is close to a large park, so there are a lot of pigeons here. 

I moved here recently, and not having any experience with pigeons, would like to gather some information and ideas about what to do with this pigeon.

There were a pair of pigeons sleeping on my balcony up until less than a week ago, and they both seemed healthy. Now there is only one pigeon, and I noticed it was sitting completely down on the balcony during the past couple of days (although it's not there early in the day), which I found odd, because they generally aren't there during the day.

Anyway, early this evening I stuck my head out of the balcony door and I threw a few small pieces of bread in its direction. When the pigeon got up to get them I noticed it was limping on one leg. The foot on the right leg is swollen (not the entire leg), and the toes seems to curl inwards, so it's hopping on it's good leg. Otherwise, it's sharp and looks healthy.

I thought that perhaps the pigeon had a nest, which is why it was resting, but there is no nest (I checked my balcony thoroughly today), and now the reason is obvious.

I intend on putting out water and feeding it some fruit and some other type of food (any suggestions?) until it gets well, but I do not want to trap it. I'm hoping it will get well on its own.

Does anyone have any idea what is wrong with this pigeon and why its partner left? And what kind of food and fruit should I be feeding the pigeon, or should I leave the pigeon alone? I don't want it to die on my balcony if it is sick, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for listening. 

Lynn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, pigeons eat mostly seeds although big-city pigeons often cultivate a few more things in their diets. Bread will provide basic energy but not much nutrition (vitamins, minerals).

Often, when they get swollen legs, it's the result of a "string injury" in which a filament of some kind (actual string, thread, fishline, long hair) has gotten wrapped around their leg. It's good in a case like that to capture the bird and see if you can get the string off before it hurts the leg worse.

Can you catch the bird and/or take a digital picture?

Pidgey


----------



## duckykisses76 (Nov 18, 2005)

I've only in the past year started to help injured pigeons, but in my experience pigeons are very resilient. I've been feeding my pigeons plain old wild bird seed and they seem to like it a lot. I'm not sure if fruits are what they would eat but if you have crackers, bread or even bread crumbs they might eat that. If you want to help this bird I suggest that you put out water and seed and let nature take its course. If you get too close or let the bird get too attached he'll be around for ever. If you don't want him to stick around then don't feed him at all and leave him be and hopefully he'll do well on his own. If you do plan on feeding him them plan on cleaning up a lot of bird droppings. Good Luck.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lynn,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for your concern for this pigeon. Most likely it will not get better on its own .. if you can catch it and get it into a box with some old toweling or a T-shirt/sweatshirt on the bottom, that would be great. We do need to know where you are located in order to try and help more.

Pidgey is likely correct in that there is something entangled on the leg/foot or perhaps the leg/foot is broken .. in either case, the bird needs to get some hands on help.

You can offer wild bird seed mix or just about any type of bird seed available from a local pet store .. fresh drinking water is also needed. Pigeons won't usually eat fruit .. so seed is your best bet.

Terry


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, albeit there are different ideas about what I should do.

I think my best bet is to contact the SPCA or the Humane Society, as there is no way I can trap this bird as it flies away as soon as I get anywhere close to it. All I can do is stick my head out the door and even then the pigeon gets tense.

In the meantime, I'll feed it some bread tomorrow (although I read somewhere they eat fruit in the wild) and pick up some bird seed. 

After the pigeon goes, I'm putting up mesh wire around my balcony. Not to mention I have a lot of work cut out for me as my balcony is covered in pigeon droppings. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for your concern over this pigeon.

Can you tell us where you are located, as we may be able to find someone to help this pigeon?

Also, here is a thread with resources:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Please don't call the humane society, or if you do make sure they tell you what they will do with the pigeon. Most spca and humane societies don't care about pigeons.
Knowing your location would be helpful, we might have members near you who could help.

Reti


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, well then I have no idea what to if I don't call the Humane Society or SPCA. As I said, this pigeon flies away as soon as I go near it, but comes back within a minute, and sits on the balcony before resuming its position.

This morning when I woke up he/she was still sitting there, and now it's sitting on the ledge of the balcony after I put out some food and water. I'm also hesitant to put more food out because when I woke up there were 3 pigeons on my balcony and the injured one was sitting in its spot cooing at the others.

I don't think it's really going to help you any to know where I live because I highly doubt anyone can catch the pigeon, but I live in Toronto if that does help any.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

I just called the Toronto Wildlife Centre, apparently the only place in the directory provided here, that seems to care about pigeons.

When I called I got their voicemail, I was hopeful until the very end when they said they do not do pickups. They also said not to give it anything to eat or drink until I get a call back. But would good is that when they won't pick up the pigeon. And if I call Toronto animal control, I know exactly what they will do with the pigeon.

Again, I do not have the experience to trap this bird, and I don't have a vehicle! This is very frustrating because I don't like seeing sick animals.

Also, the pigeon may be a bit leery because my cats like to sit on the window ledge (inside) and look around. Please, nobody tell me I shouldn't allow my cats in the window, because that's their routine and I won't disrupt it.

I'm totally at a loss.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lynn, 

Perhaps you could set up a box trap to catch the pigeon? Here is a link that shows how to construct one : http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html What you'll have to do is keep providing some seed though so he sticks around. Also, food is the key to trapping him under the box. You would place the food underneath and even if you catch a bunch at the same time, this is ok. You would just release the others.

If there is string on his foot, you could probably fix him up alright yourself and then release him without having to bring the bird to the TWC.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Brad. It sounds like a good idea and all but I have no idea how I would handle the pigeon if I was able to get hold of it. Can I use my bare hands or should I use rubber gloves? I don't want my cats to catch any possible disease. And what would I use if there is string attached? Small scissors? What if I can't find any string/wire/hair attached to the foot? And I do think it's a male. I saw him in relation to others today and he was larger than all of them.

Thanks again.

Lynn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lynn,

It is very kind of you to worry about this pigeon.

The advice from the wildlife centre is wise, because very sick or injured birds can die if they are fed or given water too quickly, but this doesn't apply in your visitor's case. However, if you put down food and water for it it is best to put it out of the sight of other pigeons because as you have noticed the numbers will increase.

Don't worry about the cats stressing it out by watching it through the window. I am certain that birds understand when an animal is behind wire of or glass and when it is a real threat.

I hope that you are able to catch it and fix whatever is causing its lameness. It doesn't sound terribly ill as it is cooing at the other pigeons, so its prospects with the wildlife centre would be good.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lynn said:


> Thanks Brad. It sounds like a good idea and all but I have no idea how I would handle the pigeon if I was able to get hold of it. Can I use my bare hands or should I use rubber gloves? I don't want my cats to catch any possible disease. And what would I use if there is string attached? Small scissors? What if I can't find any string/wire/hair attached to the foot? And I do think it's a male. I saw him in relation to others today and he was larger than all of them.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Lynn



Hi Lynn, 

You can use gloves if that makes you feel more comfortable. If you do manage to catch the pigeon, just make sure your cats are locked in a bedroom for the time being. It's highly unlikely that a pigeon will spread anything to you or your cat. The diseases that effect them are mostly specific to pigeons/birds. If you don't use gloves, just make sure you wash your hands after handling the pigeon, as general hygiene.

If there is no string, then you could just examine the foot, possibly take a picture for us to see and someone should be able to make a recommendation on what to do next. If there is string tangling his toes, then yes, you would use very fine scissors with sharp ends. Let's take this one step at a time though, you might not even be able to catch the pigeon. 

Someone is almost always on and around here so you shouldn't have to wait long for one of us to come on and adise you if you do catch him.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank you, Cynthia. Your comments make me feel a bit better about the whole situation. I do think he is pretty healthy otherwise, because he is quite robust, and alert. He's also not on my balcony at the moment, so I'm assuming he's off foraging for more food. 

I live near a very large park, so there are a lot of pigeons in my neighbourhood (not to mention high rise apartment buildings and condos), and I have seen some pigeons with missing parts that seem very hardy and capable, so I'm hoping for the the best. 

I'm going to keep looking on the internet for other wildlife services that will help pigeons here. I'm really hoping there is someone here in Toronto who reads this and will come help me out.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Lynn,

Thank for your concern about this pigeon.

Generally speaking, when a pigeon appears healthy but is limping or favoring one foot many times it is because fine thread or string has wrapped around it cutting off circulation and causing pain, sometimes you need to actually have the bird in hand to see it.

Brad is right, there really is not much to be done unless you are able to catch the bird, there is a link to a simple trap in your thread that Brad posted and I went into a little more detail on how to use and set it here at the bottom of the page:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14960&page=2

If you do manage to catch him I would be happy to remove the string as I have done this a number of times before.

I hope this helps for now.

Ron


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Ron. I appreciate your offer for help  I'll see what I can do to trap the pigeon. He isn't here right now, but I'll try to see what I can do later this afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a kind offer, Ron! I know people that are not accustomed to pigeons can be nervous when handling them and could find thread removal stressful. Personally I find it the most satisfying of rescue operations because so often it is a case of instant success.

Lynn, I have been trying to catch an injured pigeon in my city centre for several days now. I think it was mawled by a dog, its wing is torn and one foot hangs uselessly.

Strangely, it is a strong flyer and very alert, I only have to meet its eye and it is off, but it also recognises me and zooms towards me as soon as it sees me. I think that the box trap will have to be be my next step too!


Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Good luck in catching him Lynn, and if you are nervous about handling him I can PM you my cel number if you like to get him, my schedule is flexible so usually I can be anywhere in the local area within an hour.

Cynthia, I have to agree with you about instant success. All the birds I have caught with with "string foot" have been immediately releasable upon removal of the thread and topical application of some Flamazine, which is very similar to Silverdine. Only one I had to keep a few days as his foot was quite nasty looking, he had this extremely fine polyester type thread/line that was deeply embedded that I had to use a jeweler's loop to help see to remove it, I treated him both internally with antibiotics and topically with Flamazine. Within a few days I felt comfortable he would be alright so I released him back to his flock, where I watched him eventually make a full recovery.

Ron


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks again Ron. It is very kind of you indeed.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi again, 

Just thought I'd give an update on the little guy on my balcony.

It does seem his foot is wrapped in some kind of grey string (can't get too close, only through the window), and the toes are all swollen around the string. He also has one toe missing from the other foot, as well as a missing toenail/claw on another.

I don't know if this guy is having a back streak of luck, or if he's aging. I feel so bad for him. 

He is quite big compared to other pigeons I've seen, has quite a colourful and thick neck, has orange eyes, and is speckled rather than striped on the top. He has white plumage underneath the grey exterior wings.

I'm going to attempt to trap him in a box tomorrow night, and Ron has kindly agreed to help me out once I catch him. 

Thanks again to all of you for your concern. 

Lynn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lynn, 

Thanks for the update, can you take a picture of the pigeon and post it here? I'm wondering if this is a fancy pigeon...just meaning not a feral/wild bird, since you say he's much larger.

Thanks Ron, for your kind offer to help Lynn


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Brad, 

I did try to take a number of photos earlier, but none of them came out clearly, since I can only take it through my window, because I can't go on my balcony or he takes off.

I will give it a try again tomorrow morning, if he's still in his usual spot.

It would be horrible if this was someone's pet at one time. Perhaps that's why his feet are so mangled up. 

Lynn


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I tried to trap him using the box and string method, but it didn't work. The pigeon was almost too big to even fit under the box, and it was a file box! I put food underneath far enough that he would go it and under, but he would grab it and come right back out and eat it outside the box. Although he would only enter from the side. Pretty smart.

I have no idea what to do at this point, but I guess he can live on my balcony until I put wire up to block off pigeons from setting up house there. I just bought some garden furniture and I do intend to use it, hopefully sometime very soon. 

Being new to the whole pigeon watching thing, I've been watching a pair who have a nest on the balcony somewhere above mine. They gather twigs together (they took a couple from my deck which hasn't been cleaned since November), and feed each other something and then one takes off for the nest. I can hear the little ones squaking away at times. Even my guy with his sore foot attempted to woo a potential mate as I saw him approaching and cooing at a female on the balcony ledge today, with his neck feathers all fluffed up. They're pretty interesting.

I managed to take 2 pictures of his injured foot this afternoon, although I don't how clearly you'll be able to see them. I actually was half out the door and he wasn't afraid of me despite me mumbling and taking apart the contrapment yesterday. He just sat on the ledge of the balcony, watching me. Probably thinking what a silly human I am.

If anyone here knows how to resize photos so that you can see his foot more clearly, I would greatly appreciate any revisions of the photos (hopefully minus most of the pigeon poop).


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Lynn and thanks for trying to help this pigeon...he really needs it.
Please try and catch him again. I see by your balcony and where your pigeon is in the pictures that you could possibly block the bars off at that end and restrict his escape route and then use a bigger box with the food placed right at the back of it so the bird has to get deep inside.
I know exactly how wary, tricky and slippery the little devils can be as I have been in the same position as you many times before, but I`m happy to say that I`ve had more success than failures in catching the bird I wanted. You have a certain advantage already in that your balcony is a restricted space and isn`t overcrowded with pigeons so you won`t have lots of them getting in and setting off your trap like I have had. I`m pretty sure you`ll get him if you use a bigger box.
Please try again...I guarantee you that there is nothing quite like catching a pigeon with his feet all tangled up in twine and releasing him from his shackles because if the feet remain entwined this stuff has a terrible habit of gradually tightening and eventually doing all sorts of horrific damage to the legs and feet. Getting it off is such a relief for pigeon and person...it always sets me up for days!
Thanks again for caring and good luck with a bigger box
Ed.

PS. Just a reminder to take extra care getting him out of the box after you catch him...this is a critical time and I`ve had a few escapees. I think Brad mentioned the cutting of a flap in the top of the box so you can reach inside and grab him. I`ve done it that way and it`s very handy...when I`ve used this method I also have a good sized cloth with me to quickly throw over the bird as this stops it from struggling and also restricts it`s chances of getting away. 
On other occasions I`ve also had a sheet of plywood which I`ve slid under the whole box and used as a sort of tray to carry the whole thing (pigeon and box) inside and then shut all doors and windows before getting the bird out.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Good news... Ron came over with an amazing trap and the pigeon was caught within minutes of setting it up!

Ron will be posting more about the pigeon, but it does have some string tightly wound around its foot that has been there for some time. Otherwise, he is quite healthy, and a pretty strong little guy. 

Thanks again, Ron. I look forward to hearing more about how he's doing while in your care. 

Lynn


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful news. Great job Lynn and Ron.

Reti


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Wonderful news! 
Thank you very much for the update Lynn, I`ve been thinking of you and your pigeon all day and checking the forum to get the latest.
What a good day for our feathered friends
I woke up this morning to Camrrons great story about him rescuing a poisoned pigeon and now I was just going to bed and decided to have a final check and there is the happy news that your balcony visitor has been rescued too.
Bravo Lynn for caring so much and bravo Ron for saving the little guest.

There really are some great people who hang out at this forum
Goodnight all,
Ed.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

First of all I want to thank Lynn for showing the real concern she has shown for the well being of this bird (I PMd' her to offer my help). To the extent that she was prepared to invite a man she had never met before, from the Internet none the less (although this board seems pretty kook free ), to her home to rescue this bird. Which she did and we were successful in capturing the bird very quickly.

I set the trap up, and within a minute or two he was trapped, he was not spooked at all and continued to have his fill of the seeds we set out to lure him in.

Now to the crux of the matter. The foot is much, much worse than I thought. When I first arrived at Lynn's place and saw him on the balcony my first thought was that he had bumble foot. After catching him and upon closer examination, there is grey thread wrapped around many times very deeply embedded. I need some real guidance here, his foot is so swollen, I have removed all the thread that I could, but there is still some very deep into the groves that you will see in the pictures posted. He bleed a little when I removed the thread I was able to get off and I stopped short of really digging, as although I have done this before, my previous "string foots" were quite simple compared with this to deal with, hence I was unsure how to proceed. Should I put him on an antibiotic? I have many kinds from Cipro to Amoxicillan and others. Should I just wait until next week now and take him to the vet and let him deal with it?

He really is quite a nice bird. Seems very healthy, other than the foot, well muscled and again very strong, I had to grip him with the same force I use with our Amazon parrots, he is about the strongest pigeon I have held so far.

He is in a cage with seed and water, I have not provided heat because where he is is not cold and have covered three sides of the cage for security for him.

All feed back and suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,

Ron

Just checked on him, he is eating and drinking. PS: Ignor the camera date, it is a day off.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is one more shot in his cage. Note; he is also missing digits on his "good foot".


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Ron,

Boy oh boy, thanks for going above and beyond to try to help.

We have a few members who have had "hands on" experience with string injuries and hopefully, one will be along soon to advise.

In the meantime, I went searching through older threads on string foot injuries and string removal and the following thread seemed to me to be a pretty comprehensive one. If you'd like to see more threads, just utilize the "Search" option and type in string removal, string foot, etc and look through the threads that pop up.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=6016

Good luck and thanks again,
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job Ron and Lynn! Another Pigeon-Talk success story with members working together to help a pigeon!

Ron, I believe it is Cynthia who has had good success with massaging some Bach Rescue Remedy cream on badly entangled/embedded string feet. This seems to lessen the pain and also loosens the string.

A dental pick or small crochet needle is very handy to use for "picking" the embedded string out. Other useful equipment is a very small and very sharp pair of scissors, a magnifying glass or jeweler's loupe, and good quality tweezers.

I wouldn't necessarily start the bird on antibiotics unless you see clear signs of infection in the foot.

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Lin and Terry,

I do have all the required instruments, 5-6 fine to very fine dental instruments of various configurations, very sharp small scissors, a fine scalpel and lighted head gear magnifying loops for close up work. These are what I used to removed the thread I have so far. I did not start the antibiotics, but thought it my be an idea to use them as a prophylactic since I will/have been digging and removing dirty old thread in deep groves, that although I used some peroxide before hand to clean and disinfect, I am sure the deep grooves in the foot are not completely germ free.

Although I do not have the Bach Cream, I will see if I can locate some today, I did massage a good amount of Hibutane Cream, an antibiotic cream, into the foot and grooves.

Where I am unsure in procedure is how aggressive should I be into the deep grooves and any cautions on causing bleeding as well as what I should do to rehabilitate the foot to its best outcome.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Ron for taking care of this bird.

Let me get Helen to advise you, she is quite the expert on these matters.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi everyone - just spent a while reading this thread. I'm up to my ears in work and wedding plans to give me much time on here at the moment but Treesa kindly gave me an email nudge. Ron, well done catching the pidge. Any chance of a piccy of its foot?
This is a dodgy situation as all the line has to be removed and often that means being quite agressive and digging into the wounds, which can be quite a gruesome job. It's an impossible job without someone to hold the bird for you. I hope you have help in that quarter.
My main piece of advice is that if you are finding it too difficult see if you can find a vet who will help out as a major bleed can happen on rare occasions and if you don't have the correct knowledge on how to arrest the bleed quickly the blood pressure can drop to a dangerous level within a few minutes. I do tend to do this job at the surgery just in case as I have all the help and equipment right there should something go wrong.
I find it easiest to remove the stuff using a pair of forceps and a scalpel blade, although we have scissors with very long points which do the job just as well. The trick is to take it slowly and be patient.


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Ron.
I see you have been offered some great advice for removing the string and I have to say I shall take good note of it too.
I have caught and removed the string/twine/hair from many pigeons over the past couple of years without really thinking too much about it. I only ever used a pair of tweezers, a little pair of manicure scissors and a little sponge with a bowl of warm water. I always found that dribbling warm water onto any deeply embedded twine seemed to soften and loosen it. Then I`d just let the bird go.

From now on however, I shall definitely have a little armory of anti-septic creams and iodine handy and I shall also look around for a few more suitable implements. I can`t believe now that I just used to let them go straight away without so much as a dab of iodine soultion. 
From now on, I shall keep them for a few days to watch them and feed them up, administer some soothing creams and send them off with a nice pro-biotic!

This forum is a great place for learning.

All the best Ron with your task ahead
Ed.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Thanks for the advice, I did post three photos earlier in the thread, perhaps you missed them.

Ed, I have done this many times before myself, but this is the worse so far and I am a little unsure how to proceed.

Ron


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

"Ed, I have done this many times before myself, but this is the worse so far and I am a little unsure how to proceed."

Yes, I have to say, I never had one yet (touch wood), quite as bad as that looks Ron. Those poor feet sure do look in a bad way. I wouldn`t know what to do for the best.
At least help is on the way for the little fella.

Look forward to hearing how you progress.

With best wishes,
Ed.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Great Result*

Fantastic result. Lynn, thanks for letting us know about the pidgie and Ron, well done you for not scaring Lynn and letting her invite you into her apartment to catch this flighty birdie!!

Seriously - what great teamwork and Ron, this is a better result than the parking lot pigeon - it's good when you can help one in time isn't it?

Tania x


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Sorry Ron, I did miss those photos. Had a good look now. The foot actually doea not look too bad and the flesh is pink and alive. Despite treatment the foot will always be deformed no matter what you do. This looks an easy case to me, just take it slowly and gently. I don't think there's a likelihood of a serious bleed there. Let us know how you go on.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Helen,

First of all, I forgot to thank Treesa for the nudge to you about this thread. Thanks Treesa!

Thanks so much for the information. This does seem like good news indeed. I have no problem with as you say gruesome work, blood and so forth does not bother me at all.

Hopefully you are around for few last questions. I have lidocaine, epinephrine ferric chloride and alum around. Should I apply any of these topically to halt bleeding if I do get some? Or should I just apply some pressure or use some cornstarch? Or perhaps not worry too much about it at all? Should I apply a topical numbing agent like benzocaine to ease his pain before starting? A little clarification on prophylactic use of antibiotics for a few days would be helpful and which to use, if any. The use of topical Corticosteroids after to reduce inflammation, yes, no? Finally, once I am sure I have all the thread removed, how long until I can return to him Lynn to release at his home? 

I don't see a deformity in the foot when it heals as any problem, as there are many ferals living very productive lives, as I know you and others are aware of, with deformed feet. Including two in the feral flock I feed, from time to time, I have nicknamed Clubby and Stumpy, for obvious reasons, and they could not be healthier.

I will give it my second go later when my son gets home to hold him for me.

Thanks again,

Ron

Tania, yes it is good whenever we can help and so far so good. I agree much better than the parking lot, as I say so far, and no fault to Maureen who did come to let us know.

PS: I did go out to day and obtained some Bach Rescue Cream, which I will apply a generous amount of an hour or so before starting and massage in a few times a day until release. Thanks Cynthia for the suggestion. (RE: the link Linda provided earlier)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Helen for your prompt reply, and thank you Ron for your great care and concern over handling the string problem.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Ron, it sounds like things are coming along really well!  I'm glad to hear you've been able to get some of the thread out so far and have the proper instruments to carry on with the rest.

The advice on here has been amazing! I'm really getting educated about pigeons from this sole experience. And Ron is such a disarmingly nice guy, that I had no fears about letting him into my apartment to catch the pidgey. 

The people on this board are so caring; it's really heartwarming to see such compassion for these birds. Thanks to everyone for all the help you've provided.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, my second go at it was quite successful, I think I got all if not almost all the thread. The deeply embedded thread was no longer thread, but a kind of mush with a few intact stands and came out in bits and pieces with large cheeses chunks from deep in the grooves as well.

He did start to bleed, but I kept on until I was happy with what I achieved today. I packed his foot in Hibutane and wrapped it in gauze in and he is quite bright looking standing on one foot in his cage.

I will change the dressing in the morning and reassess. I did pre-treat the foot with 20% benzocaine. Helen when you get a chance, perhaps you could answer a few of the questions I posed earlier for now and future reference.

I will keep you informed.

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just catching up on this thread...great work Ron and Lynn in capturing this pigeon and fixing him up. Kudos to both of you in this team effort, first to Lynn for noticing a pigeon in need and then to Ron for giving his time and assisting in the capture in person

The feet really don't look too bad, all things considered. Ron, the pigeon is in good hands with you most definitely. Glad to hear that you've managed to get most if not all the string out of the "grooves" of the feet. 

Well done, you people really are to be congratulated


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Ron
Sorry, have been at work all evening - just got back. By all means if you have Benzocaine then use that and ferric chloride is a good choice if you get a bleed - I assume you are aware that it is a poison so use in a safe manner is advised.
The best antibiotic to use would be amoxy and clavulanic acid combined, think they call it clavamox in the States. A good topical antibiotic to use would be metronidazole. I use BR gel which is proflavine based and is excellent in the aid to healing.
I couldn't tell you how long to release fitness, each case is different, but you will know in your own mind when he is ready to go. 
Hope this helps. Off to bed now. Long day tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Helen,

No problem, we all have other lives that at times must be lead.

I did use a bit of the ferric chloride to stem the bleeding, as while not terrible I was mindful of what you said about blood pressure. I actually just changed the dressing, as I wanted to make sure things were stable and nothing needed addressed, which it didn't.

While although I do not have Clavamox, I have decided to start him on the Amoxicillin I have, the cheesy bits I was removing had a real rotted stench to them and I feel amoxy is well tolerated and better safe than sorry with the bleeding that was going on..

Do they make a metronidazole cream or do you just crush up a pill or open a capsule and add this to an antibiotic cream? The Hibutane cream that I am using was actually prescribed for one of my parrots who had a bad foot injury that healed well on it.

Thanks again Helen for the feedback and information,

Ron


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Bob
I get metronidazole in a sterile liquid form which I have to draw off by syringe first. I use it as a final rinse when bathing gunge off. I have to admit the proflavine based products are better to apply topically, they do tend to stain the area orange though.
Hope the aftercare is going well. I don't think there will be a problem. It is likely I will be out all day today, although I might be able to check in later on in the afternoon. Hope you don't think I've abandoned you!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Things seem to be fine and I am hoping they continue this way.

I will probably keep him at least another week to ensure that he is healing well without infection and then reassess at that time.

For changing of the dressing I am bathing it with warm water and Dexidin4, a 4% Chlorhexidine cleanser, then rinsing with a sterile surgical saline flush, then rinsing again with colloidal silver, finally I apply a good amount of the Hibutane antibiotic cream and wrap the whole foot in a gauze dressing.

Far from feeling abandoned, I really appreciate you being there and the advice and council you have given me for this poor bird.

Ron


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Ron,

Glad things are going ok but I would leave the wounds to scab over and heal. There'll be no problem washing the feet clean say twice a day as pidgies are notorious for wiping their poop all over the place but if he is on antibiotics it will not be a problem. I've never bandaged feet up after removing thread - even in very severe cases such as the very recent Stringfellow. He's recovered so well that he has now been released back home. The scabs will cover and help keep the healing underneath clean and there should not be a bleed just through washing the feet. However I think there would be a greater risk of a bleed with the foot bandaged as air cannot get to it properly and the foot stays damp and soft. This also encourages bacteria to grow which is not what you want.
Hope this helps


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Yes, this information helps a lot.

Thanks so much for your help.

Ron


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I thought I would do an update on this balcony pidge.

His foot this morning looks better than I expected. It is slightly less swollen and is very warm to the touch and the colour is better.

I reexamined under magnification for any residual sting and could find none. He very alert, is eating and drinking well, his droppings look good and continues on his antibiotics, so, so far so good.

I have his cage during the day on a stand that looks out on to our backyard feeder and although there are no pigeons to watch, he seems happy to watch the Doves, Sparrows, Cardinals, Bluejays and lots of Squirrels come to feed.

His favorite food so far seems to be parrot pelleted food, which I soak in hot water for a minute to soften and put some corn oil over so they don't harden and clump. He also has a pigeon/dove mixture if he chooses as well, and of course water to which I add a pinch of salt and sugar to.

I am posting the latest photo from this morning as well.

Cynthia, or Helen, I do have the Bach Rescue Cream and wonder how many days I should wait to start foot massages on him. I have not started as yet, as I am little concerned about reopening the wounds in the grooves.

Helen, thanks again for being there.

Ron


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Ron, that foot looks good to me, wish all my foot casualties were as good as that one. I've never used the cream you mention so am unsure on your advice, but the wounds are in danger of reopening for at least a week afterwards so I would be wary of any massage for now.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Helen, that's what I thought.

Yes, all in all, I am happy as well with the way it looks, I am just going to leave the foot alone now and let it heal.

Ron

PS: Should I be concerned about exercise for him? The cage he is in is about 30"x18"X 20", and he can stretch his wings fully. I am hoping to release him next week sometime, so will a week or two with out flying be a concern. Thanks


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update Ron.
Great work and dedication...respect.
All the best,
Ed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Ron*

WELL DONE !! BRAVO !!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A week or two in a cage without exercise won't affect his flying abilities much. You can let him out for exercise a day before releasing him and he should be fine.

Great job you did with this little one.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great job Ron!...and thank you Helen for your continued advice!  

I am so happy the bird is doing so well!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Good news. This morning pidge is putting real weight on the foot and maintaining pressure. First time I have seen him do this since I have had him. Before he would only use the foot if really necessary then immediately draw it up. Today he is walking and putting real pressure on it, still draws it up not like before.

Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That definitely is a sign his foot is healing and feeling so much betterthanks to your intervention!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Sounds good to me.
Well done!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have some very bad news to report this morning. 

As I was putting pidge back in his cage last night at about 7:30, after changing his food, water and toweling. He pushed off from my hands strongly just as I was about to release him, using his bad foot forcefully this time as well, and his injured foot literally fell off as a result. I looked and could not believe what I was seeing, it was being held on by just a small piece of sinew and starting to bleed very badly. I made a quick decision just to cut the small thread of skin to fully amputate the foot and set about to stop the bleeding.

If you look at the last picture I posted, it will give you an idea where, although this photo does not have the exact proper angle, the break occurred. It is where the leg itself enters and is attached to the large swollen foot. The angle does not show it, but there was a very deep groove cut by the string at the base which has been a concern to me all along and ultimately caused the degradation in the integrity of the area, to the point it could take no hard pressure and fell off when hard pressure was put on it. The funny thing about it is he was using the foot very well all day.

I had my wife hold him for me and had her pinch the leg to apply even pressure to stop the bleeding, I then applied the different blood stops I have, to no real effect. I then used a piece of gauze to form a tourniquet, and decided with no one to advise and no time to seek advice, to cauterize the bottom of his leg. I ran out to the garage and got a plumbing torch I use for small soldering fixes and a flat bread knife from the kitchen. I heated the tip of the knife up and applied it to the bleeding leg and it worked. I needed to do it a few more times because as soon as the pressure was released the blood would start to seep through, but finally it stopped. I packed the stump in a little blood stop powder and applied a dressing with pressure and wrapped the entire leg. He had lost a fair amount of blood.

Now the next problem was he started to go, then went into shock. He was shaking and trembling very badly and was no longer really breathing, but sounding like a little drum going a hundred miles an hour. I really felt like he was going to go at any second. I then decided since it seemed like I was going to loose him anyway, to try something to get his body out of the mode it was in.

I have some Vetafarm Spark Electrolyte solution which I mixed up and to this I added a crumb of crushed Valium and an even smaller crumb of Propranolol (heart beta blocker also used to suppress adrenaline rushes) I mixed this up and tubed him with about 8cc of this. I then put him in his cage and where he lay completely exhausted, face on the floor and like I say not really breathing, just making very rapid in and out sounds so fast I could not count them.

I tuned out the lights and then in a short time it happened, his breath sounds started to change still rapid fire, but with pauses like he was trying to catch his breath. Then the breaths got less rapid, still unbelievably fast, but slowing down. I sat in the dark with him for about a half an hour more and it finally reached a point where he started to sound almost normal again.

I decided to leave him alone and covered his cage completely for security and when I came back to look in on him an hour later, he was laying down resting comfortably, head all the way up and alert looking, he did not have the "look" about him and I felt enormously relieved.

I just looked in on him this morning and he is still with us, looks good considering what he went through last evening. His water dish was completely dry, I don't think he upset it as the towling was not damp at all around it, but drank it all, so I also gave him 10cc more of Spark as well just now. I have tried to be a little cautious all along, as I know with birds things can change very quickly, as it did in this case.

I will take it day to day and try and get a good healing outcome with his new stump. I am in new territory now, as I have never rehabbed an amputee before, any advice on care treatment and rehab information would be greatly appreciated.

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ron, I honestly don't know what to say about what you accomplished with this little guy. I have rehabbed 12+ years and doubt very seriously I would have been able to do what you did. You must have nerves of steel and you definitely are a quick thinker. It also points out how important it is to have the right equipment and resources to deal with an emergency like this.

Many kuddos to you. I have never had a total amputee so I can't give any advice about that but did want you to know that I think you and your wife are wonderful!

I sure hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG.........my heart started racing when I read about last night. I would have FREAKED!!! Sounds like you did what you had to do. My problem would have been, I wouldn't have had a clue!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ron, 

That's terrible that he ended up losing his foot, and quite a shocker! It looked so pink and good in the picture, albeit deformed and toes missing. 

WOW, you are a quick thinker and handled things like a professional surgeon! Way to go, that is just incredible how you worked to save this pigeon from shock, blood loss and even cauterizing the stump!!!

You're a great bird doctor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ron...

Fantastic work...It sounds like you have things well in hand, but this has happened to a couple of members also. If you're interested, you can find the threads by going to Search and typing in "foot fell off" or similar terms and the threads will come up.

You're doing great.....

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ron,

You did a wonderful job, thank goodness this happened while the pigeon was with you and while you were there!

As you will probably read this happened to one of my pigeons when he was in Helen's hands. Helen remained calm even though blood was pumping out and spattering all over her glasses, blinding her. I left the room! Danny would not have lived if the foot had fallen off ten minutes earlier!

The next time it happened was not as serious, the pigeon stepped out of a foot that still looked healthy and pink, but because of having questioned Helen before I knew what to do. 

Perhaps Helen ought to produce a sticky on this subject for everyone that has string damage to tackle to read?

BTW, Helen if you read this, did you manage to track down some Hartmann's for me? I have completely run out and feel very helpless without it! 

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I didn't like the look of that foot from the beginning and was pretty scared it'd eventually come to this. "Hope springs eternal" though. Good thing he was with you when it happened though even for all the panic. If it'd happened after you'd released him, he'd a'been a'goner'.

Pidgey


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Great work again Ron.
Let`s wish him all the best in his recovery. 
As you know, pigeons can survive quite happily with one leg...like you I have a couple of regulars that come for their dinner and they seem no worse for wear. They can push and bully as good as the rest of them!
I think this bird is in very good hands indeed
All the best,
Ed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Excellent job on saving the bird, Ron! Thank goodness this happened while he was still in your care. 

The stump should heal up quite nicely. I have a number of pigeons missing a foot and even had one missing both feet. I currently have two that are completely missing one leg. 

Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Ron,

Whew! WHAT AN EMERGENCY!

I'm so glad you knew what to do! Great job!...

I'm also glad you did not release him early AND that you were there when the leg came off.

Thank you for saving his life!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Ron,*

Just wanted to add my kudos! What a GREAT JOB! 

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE !!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone so very much for you kind words of support.

I just want to say to those that don't think they could have done it, you really never know what you are going to do when faced with a challenge, sometimes you do surprise yourself.

Yes Pidgey, I was not that crazy about the look of his foot either, but I was cautiously optimistic that once all the sting was removed it would close and heal. As you surmised, the stress levels around here were indeed quite high last night. After putting him in the cage, him pushing hard at the last as I mentioned, I noticed blood on the white towel and called my wife to come and hold him for me so I could stop the bleeding that I thought had reopened. I reached in and lifted him up and his foot was dangling by a thread and blood was pouring out, my wifes first words where "oh my God, he's going to die" and then started to cry while she was holding him. When people start to freak out I usually try and go the other way and calm my mind. I was freaked as well, but did somehow managed to think things through and get him stabilized, this is not something I would like to do on a daily basis.

Cynthia, I think it would be a tremendous idea for a sticky on how to stop blood loss in traumatic injury (tourniquets, cauterizing and all other extreme emergency measures). This could include a number of examples, such as a foot falling or being torn off, to the same for a wing or parts of a wing, as well as maybe some information on treating shock, which is very deadly in its own right. 

I kind of knew what needed done because once when we were trimming our budgie's nails, at the last moment he moved his foot in the wrong direction and too much nail was removed. The end of his nail started to bleed, drip, drip, drip, and would not stop. Blood stops were ineffective, he was bleeding to death. I remember reading about cauterizing in these instances by lighting a match, blowing it out and immediately apply the hot end to the nail. Although my wife and I are nonsmokers we did have matches for our fire place and when I did this, the bleeding immediately stopped. Cauterizing I figured, was the only thing I could do to stop the bleeding for pidge.

He is eating and drinking and his dropping still look good, I will keep you informed.

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'll tell you my thoughts at the moment. While the cautery stopped the bleeding, it will also render some of the tissue at the end of the stump necrotic. Birds are famous for getting bone infections (osteomyelitis), especially from "open" fractures. Those often end up in a "non-union" because the infection won't allow the bone to knit. 

While that problem doesn't exist here, you need for the skin to knit over the bone end and a callous to form (both bone and skin). Ideally, it'd be best to draw the enveloping skin down over the stump and suture it closed around it. That's probably easier said than done because I expect that the skin there won't be overjoyed at being tractioned down (probably stuck tight). You might consider a prophylactic antibiotic at this point.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Pidgey,

Thanks for the concern. I had him since last Saturday on Amoxicillin alone, as of this morning I now have him on a combination of Amoxicillan, Cipro and metronidazole (at higher end of dosage). 

Here is a listing of my current antibiotics in case you think there may be a better way to treat, you know I value your feedback: Amoxicillin, Cipro, Keflex, Chloramfenicol, Doxycycline, Minocycline, Clarithromycin, Azithromycin and Ketek.

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Goodness, gracious, me, but that's a lot of antibiotic! Well, you're going to need to keep him extra-long now after the antibiotics are over to let his immune system come back online. I've seen them fall on their faces after a bout like that and get coccidiosis sumpthin' awful. I'd keep him for an extra month after that's over with, if possible. Don't give 'im anything else--burns are often better treated topically with a silver-based antibiotic salve. A regular antibiotic salve will usually slow the healing process.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Pidgey,

He has had only one dose of the combo, that was this morning as I was more afraid of infection. Do you think I should adjust this before he is on it too long, or just reduce dosage amount, or something different? Also, do you think in a couple of weeks I should just go ahead and treat him for coccidiosis. I have some Bactrim (Trimethoprim/Sulfa) on order that should be here in a few days.

I will be adding probiotics to his diet to help keep his gut healthy as well.

Ron

PS: I have some Flamazine, a silver sulfadine ointment that I am going to use on him as well.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, shucks! If it's only been one day then you might discontinue the Cipro and the Metronidazole. I'd just as soon have others weigh in on that one. If you keep the stump wrapped and salved with the Flame-O-Zine, you might not need to worry overmuch about infection. You'll want to keep an eye on it and then jump if necessary.

Don't treat for coccidiosis unless he comes down with it.

Pidgey


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Gosh, I'm so sorry that things took a turn for the worse, Ron. You've done a great job nonetheless in saving this pigeon. Amazing work, actually.

I hope that the stump will heal over and that he can eventually return to his flock. You are a kind soul and I appreciate what you have done for this pidge.

Lynn


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Lynn, the worst of it's over already. It's only a matter of time and the choices you make at this point have an effect on how much time it's going to take and not much more. The bleeding is always the worst of it and that's over now.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah Pidgey, the bleeding was very bad, almost lost him.

I changed his dressing this morning and the stump looks pretty good. He is already walking around on it.

Ron


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

I thought I would do an update on this bird.

He is doing quite well, settled into a daily routine which consists of first thing in the morning getting his foot and stump washed from his overnight droppings and his stump massaged and dressed with a debriding cream to help with the healing. The stump feels good, no swelling or inflammation, but still waiting for the scab from the cauterizing to fall off.

He spends the nights indoors in his cage which is lined with toweling and most of his daytime hours are spent outdoors, where I made up a simple long run cage for him so the he can exercise and get used to using the stump on a hard surface. He has lots of activity around him to keep him from being bored from our bird feeder which is about 10 feet in front of where I took this shot. The doves actually come right up to his cage and he seems curious and amused by this.

He really is a sweet bird, I exercise him indoors and when he has had enough he flies back and into his cage, it's funny how quick they learn where home is. His dropping are perfect large raisin sized, not too moist, dark green/brown in colour. He has put on some weight, although I have a gram scale I have not weighed him, I make this statement from feel, as he feels more weighty and fuller through the chest than when I first got him.

All in all, he is coming along nicely.

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's good to hear--he's obviously living the life of Riley and probably isn't going to like leaving when the time comes. I've got a few who could anytime they want (when the loft's open) and you can throw them out and they'll buzz right back in. You can't even GET Pierpont out the door or window. I don't even think her husband (originally a broken wing but he healed well enough to fly just fine) goes outside when it's open. They refuse. Patently. And they're only a half mile from their original area.

You sure done good with this one, Jaz (I know, "Ron", but I kinda' like "Jaz").

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute and pretty bird, love his face.
Glad he is adjusting great, you did a great job with him.

Reti


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*wow!!!tough bird*

You know; Im so amaze on how they are motivated to survive no matter how bad is their condition, I've seen these things mostly in Manhattan NYC, and I want to catch them or even feed them but I cant (driving)...that bird is here to serve and educate people that no matter what part of body is missing be strong and fight the odds in life. I wish for him to live longer and find a mate...He is lucky you found him...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ron, what a super job you and your wife did in saving this pigeon. He looks just wonderful, thanks to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ron,

What a handsome fellow, I am happy to hear he is doing so well. Is he a candidate for release with that kind of handicap?


Pidgey,

I'm sure your birds are smart enough to know that they HAVE IT GOOD and they aren't going anywhere. They get waited on hand and foot and don't have to work for "their daily bread." After what they have been thru, I can't blame them for not wanting their freedom. 

They are just a HAPPY & HEALTHY BUNCH of a little free-loaders, like mine.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Treesa, this thought passed my mind and I would welcome any feedback on his releasabilty from you guys. I know his foot before wasn't much better than what he has now and was probably causing him pain. I also know one of the guys in a feral flock I feed has just a stump on one foot, but I would not want to release him knowing he would not do well.

Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jazaroo said:


> Treesa, this thought passed my mind and I would welcome any feedback on his releasabilty from you guys. I know his foot before wasn't much better than what he has now and was probably causing him pain. I also know one of the guys in a feral flock I feed has just a stump on one foot, but I would not want to release him knowing he would not do well.
> Ron


Thank you for your care of this pigeon and your concern over its future.

I know there are people here who have successfully released pigeons with stumps. I imagine those birds would be released to a healthy well-fed flock who don't have to eek out an existance and are not in competition with each other for food, as I'm sure many do. I myself, would not like to release a bird who already has dissabilities in an unfriendly environment. If you feed a flock, and release him with that flock, perhaps he can thrive and be happy. I am not an expert on this kind of handicap and release.

Yes, we need feedback here from our more experienced members in rehabbing pigeons with handicaps, particularly stumps.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd say you are right, Ron - what he had before would have been worse than one good foot and a stump. A really bad foot could eventually be a potential source of infection which might spread.

I have a pigeon who comes to my balcony or, because he knows me well, 'accosts' me in the courtyard of the apartment block. When I'm working away, I may go weeks without sight of him, but he is a survivor. He has *two* stumps! I've known him now for over six years, even before he lost both feet to string or cotton damage. Considering the average lifespan for ferals is pretty low, he is quite amazing!

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John_D said:


> I'd say you are right, Ron - what he had before would have been worse than one good foot and a stump. A really bad foot could eventually be a potential source of infection which might spread.
> 
> I have a pigeon who comes to my balcony or, because he knows me well, 'accosts' me in the courtyard of the apartment block. When I'm working away, I may go weeks without sight of him, but he is a survivor. He has *two* stumps! I've known him now for over six years, even before he lost both feet to string or cotton damage. Considering the average lifespan for ferals is pretty low, he is quite amazing!
> 
> John


John, that's the kind of story that could reduce me to tears but for the fact that he is still surviving. You know many ferals don't live more than a year or so and yet this bird has lived more than six years! Absolutely remarkable.

Thanks.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

*Update*

Well, this morning his cauterizing scab came/pulled off. What happen was the last few days I have noticed the scab was releasing from the healthy tissue, up to a point yesterday it was about 70% loose. This morning when I changed his water and added seeds for him he was fine, but when I looked in on him a few minutes later I noticed some blood spots on his toweling. I took him out and the scab was pulled off, probably caught the edge on the toweling. The blood flow while a cause for concern, was controllable this time with some ferric chloride. I then painted a little iodine on and on top of this I coated the end of the stump with some gel crazy glue to form a hard shell over the end.

Outside of the bleeding, the end of the stump looks good and he is outside in his long run cage where I will keep an eye on him today. He took this all in good spirits and is preening as I type.

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds good. Just keep an eye on it. 
Great job.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ron, thank you for the update. Glad to hear he's still doing well.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

*UPDATE*

Well it has been a couple of very up and down weeks for this little guy, and finally it seems things are up for him.

Since my last update the pulling of the scab off has happened again. The last time being about two weeks ago, this time with more bleeding taking place than on the last occasion. I was becoming quite concerned that it had been over 6 weeks without it completely healing. The problem I surmised was, (confirmed by someone you will read about later), that his tarsometatarsus (thanks Pidgey for the anatomy drawings) was partially sticking out the end of the stump and on top of that the surrounding tissue and skin was actually drawing back and not closing over to heal. He was in need of help that was beyond me giving him.

I called the three local avian vets that I deal with to bring him in and have it professionally looked after and to a person they all said the same thing. It is against the law for me to treat feral pigeons and they all referred me to the Humane Society or the local Wildlife Centre, and while both do good unheralded work, their resources just don’t allow, for the most part, heroic interventions. Needless to say, I did not call them as I felt very strongly that this bird would be euthanized if taken in.

In the meantime his stump was getting angry looking and I put him back on antibiotics. It became so that he could bear no weight at all on the leg, falling if he tried, and this made for a few fitful days and nights for both him and me while I was trying to figure out what to do for him.

Well this is where things get interesting and serendipitous. On the day that I was going to come to this board for guidance on how to proceed, fate intervened for this bird. My granddaughter was playing in our yard and my neighbor, the wife, asked her what had happened to the sick pigeon in our backyard and my granddaughter informed her that he was not doing very well and was in his smaller cage inside. My wife then went out and the neighbor asked her for further details about Pidge, as she said she had not seen him in his cage, the outdoor long-run cage, for days and wondered if I had returned him to the wild. She knew his whole story from a previous over-the fence chat from weeks ago I had with her. My wife then told her that he had taken a turn for the worse and that I could not get a vet to attend to him and told her why. This is when she said; “well I can get my husband (she called him by his name of course) to have a look at him”.

Well, her husband happens to be a well respected plastic surgeon in Toronto, (his wife at one time was his chief surgical nurse). He comes over and has a look and says it doesn’t actually look too bad, but he is defiantly in the need of surgery, and soon, he also says while he has never operated on a bird before he would be happy to volunteer his services, I of course happily agree. So he says he has a pretty good idea what he will need and will bring everything home the next night from his surgery clinic to fix Pidge. 

To be honest, all close proximity neighbors on our street know each other’s line of business/professions and the thought did cross my mind of asking him for help, but I guess my upbringing, where you don’t impose on neighbors, especially when it comes to their line of work, up to this point had held me back. There really where no words to describe the relief and gratitude that his offer of help brought to my wife and I. As of now this bird was in the not just good, but great hands, and as his wife said to me “tissue and bone is tissue and bone regardless of the species”.

The next night arrives and my wife and I bring Pidge next door, he has set up his well lit kitchen island like a surgery table, with at least a dozen surgical instruments laid out on green surgical towels. He has brought the Valium I asked him to bring for sedation and something I did’t think about, a local anesthetic with the finest needle I ever saw to freeze him up locally. I told him the day before when we were figuring out his surgical needs, that I would go to the Internet to calculate a heavy sedation dose for the Valium for a bird of his weight, and this dose, 2mg was administered by me.

It took only about 5 minutes to fully work; this really surprised him as he said with humans an oral dose would take at least a half an hour to take effect. The Valium was an injectable liquid in a small brown vial with a snap-off top, and should really have been given IM, but I was not comfortable doing this, so I took the oral route, thankfully to good effect. Pidge calmed right down in just seconds after the Valium was first administered, to a point he was not fidgeting at all, and as I said, in about 5 minutes he was fully sedated and my neighbor could set about his work. 

The first thing he did was give him a local at about four spots around the stump and lower limb. Then after he was sure the local had taken hold he used a pair of bone cutters and cut about 1/8” of the protruding tarsometatarsus bone and he then also removed a little of the surrounding questionable tissue, Pidge did not even flinch. Next, he took a fine pair of bone nippers, he said he uses these in amputations on fingers of small children and nipped back another 1/8” or so of the bone, testing the surrounding tissue as he went along to make sure it could be drawn over the bone. 

When he was happy with the amount of bone nipped back, he flushed the area well with sterile saline solution then drew the surrounding tissue together and closed with three stitches as neat as can be, I also need to mention that his wife was at his side handing him his, syringes, instruments, sutures and gauze dressings as required during Pidge’s surgery. The stump now looked beautiful, fully closed over, all questionable tissue removed and very clean looking. He used a little of the Silver Sulfadiazine cream I had brought and dressed the stump up and wrapped it up in gauze. This surgery took about 15 minutes in all and I want to mention for reference it seemed just as the last stitch went in Pidge started to become much more alert, (read fidgety), again.

He himself was very pleased with the way the surgery went, and I must say so was I. He insisted that I bring Pidge over in 5 days for him to change the dressing and said it would allow him to asses if any further action would be required, he advised as well to continue Pidge on the antibiotics until he had a look in 5 days.

During this time I knew things where improving, as everyday following the surgery Pidge started to use his leg again, more and more, and by the time the fifth day rolled around, he was back to how he was using it before the setback.

When I brought Pidge over 5 days later for him to change the dressing and have a look, he said he told his staff at his clinic about operating on a pigeon over the weekend. He said they all seemed to get a big kick out of the story and his anesthesiologist asked him who he used to administer anesthesia he told him “my neighbor” and they got a further laugh from this.

Anyway, he was extremely happy with Pidge’s stump when he took off the dressing. He commented in a human you would never see such clean healing in an amputee, there would most definitely have been weeping and discharge, which there was none of in Pidge. Although it was quite healed and he recommended it was OK to stop the antibiotics, he felt he should dress and cover it one more time because he was a little concerned about infection from Pidge’s droppings being pushed into the still sutured wound in the confines of his cage.

The last dressing came off today and as you can see it has healed wonderfully. Pidge is back outside today in his long-run cage, as a matter of fact I had to change the water in the large water dish we use for him as he decided today he needed a bath, first for him in a long time, he is sunning himself and preening away right now.

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ron, 

What a wonderful update on "Pidge"....you done a remarkable job with him and with the help of others. Don't sell yourself short either, you've done a remarkable job too

You're a very intelligent, kind hearted, dedicated and persistant guy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What an awesome and amazing outcome! Very well done!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ron, that is a really marvellous update.

How kind of your neighbor to volunteer his services! And, like Brad says, you too have done a wonderful caring job with Pidge, bless you 

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ron,

Oh boy, what a story!!! Bravo to all involved! Fantastic!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful update and we appreciate your sharing it. I'm so glad your neighbor offered to help. It definitely speaks volumes of how respected you and your family must be.

We found out during the hurricanes what a blessing it was to know our neighbors, as we finally got around to talking to each during the loss of electric power (no T.V., no computer, etc), we all helped each other with supplies and different needs and it was quite positive, considering the negative impact of the storm..


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks all for your well wishes for Pidge.

It was really wonderful the help my neighbor offered and what a super job he did. My wife gave me an idea of what his service fees are like and we joked that we should call Guinness and put in for the most expensive pigeon surgery on record. We really are fortunate to have great neighbors on our street and I think Pidge is grateful as well.

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well Ron, this one brings me to tears - of happiness, needless to say. You have been so good and caring of the pigeons you write about. I am still in awe of how you initially saved this bird's life. You have some really good neighbors - the wife who was concerned enough to ask about the pigeon and her husband who used his skills to help him. Talk about a "neighbor bonding" time.

Kinda reminds me of an episode I had many years ago. I had to have major surgery and took a long time to recover. My surgeon was one of the top surgeons here and remains the best doctor I've ever known. I had never had my ears pierced so on my very last checkup his nurse scheduled me as the last patient for the day and he pierced my ears. We had a lot of fun. He told me he had never done it before even for his own daughters.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Ron! A first! That was one inspiring update. Give your neighbors a HUG from Squeaks and me! I'm sure the site members say, "ME TOO!" I know Pidge is feelin' GREAT!

That story should go in the papers!  

Lady Tarheel: what a great Doctor! I used "self-piercing" errings on my own. I REALLY wanted pierced ears! LOL


----------



## Lynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ron,

What a great update! I'm so happy to hear how well Pidge is doing and wow, what a kind neighbour to help! It really goes to show how people in this city will go above and beyond the call of duty to help little guys like Pidge. Great work!  

Lynn


----------

